# Common Goldfish Food



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a common goldfish and I feed him Wardley Goldfish Pellets, but lately I started feeding him peas (which he has taken a liking to) to change up his diet a bit

I've looked into other foods that I can feed my goldfish however it is mostly aimed towards fancy goldfish so I am not sure if it will be okay to feed to my common goldfish (after all a bear that lives near the north pole wouldn't eat the same foods than a bear that lives in forests, weird comparison seeing that it is a fish question but I would rather be safe the sorry )

I want to know what else I can feed him, besides pellets and peas, and what other brand of goldfish pellets I should consider getting when I run out of the one I have? I realized the pellet food I have now isn't the the best for him, ingredient-wise.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got ticked at wardley when their flake food turned my water blue, haven't bought it since. Goldfish don't need a lot of protein, but they do need greens and fiber and many goldfish foods have red ingredients like krill to make them nice and orange. I'd say get a selection of quality brands, some goldfish food, some vegie or spirulina. Many suggest a sinking pellet so they won't swallow air.


----------



## TheAmazingChese (Jan 20, 2015)

For the short time I have my goldfish, I never fed him fish flakes. Basically any veggies, the darker the better. You have to soften it by microwaving or boiling in water for 1-2 minutes, cool it by running cold water over it, and dump it directly in the tank. It satisfies the goldies need to graze, they have fun tearing it apart, and they won't swallow air that way. Not to mention, its healthier for him and you as well.

But I have fed Hikari pellets with great success. It enhances colors and they seem to love it a lot. Though its kinda hard to find, and a tad bit expensive. But it doesn't pollute quickly and the kind I has spirulina inside.


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

Were there any particular veggies that your fish liked? I would like to try those out first before trying out any others


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll make sure to keep a lookout for krill and spirulina, as well as paying closer attention to the protein

And I tried flakes before from a sample packet and I didn't like it at all, it scattered really easily and was difficult to take out the extra my fish didn't eat, but I haven't had much problems with the Wardley pellets besides that it is almost impossible to get it to sink most of the time


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree with EMC...a good sinking veggie and spirulina pellet is what you should feed them..it keeps them from sucking in air..
i sell a variety of quality foods that should suit your needs..sinking pellet such as spirulina , veggie , earthworm and brineshrimp..the ones i would recommend would be the veggie , spirulina and earthworm..
the list can be found under the vendor's area on the home page..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

common goldfish have fewer air issues than the "fancy" short-bodied ones. But look at a fish's mouth. goldies have low mouths, so they likely eat mid water and bottom foods. Bettas and angels have mouths on top, they like floating foods to mimic their insect diet. But fancy bettas can have air issues, too.


----------



## lizzy079 (Dec 28, 2014)

emc7 said:


> But look at a fish's mouth. goldies have low mouths, so they likely eat mid water and bottom foods.


&#55357;&#56878; that makes perfect sense, I'm still fairly new to this but I want to do what I can for my goldfish so he can live for a long time


----------

